# Bear's first hot spot....need advice!



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Gold Bond powder! Apply liberally. It helps stop the itch and dries out the spot. I stopped Desi's hot spot overnight.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What exactly is going on with a hot spot? Are they like the necrotizing bacteria that I have read about that people get where the bacteria just start eating away a hole in the skin?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand what you're referring to Ignutah .... I've heard of flesh-eating bacteria where skin grafts are necessary afterwards because the skin actually dies or something like that. But that's not what a hot spot does. A hot spot will heal and normal skin will grow back again, brand new. 

A&B, you need to *RUN*, not walk, to your nearest grocery store or pharmacy and pick up some Gold Bond Medicated Powder (extra strength). Time is of the essence !!!!!!! It's a green bottle. Use it on Bear's hot spots and he'll be fine again in no time. Use it liberally and use it often, every couple of hours until you see that they are entirely scabbed over.

Since the hot spots are on his face, you want to be careful how you apply it so the powder doesn't get into his eyes. Cover his eyes with a cloth and wait for the powder plume to settle before you uncover his eyes. Use your fingers to pat the powder onto the wounds so you're sure they are completely covered. 

I wouldn't use any treatment application that is moist. You want the hot spots to dry. As soon as they scab, that's when you know you're making progress. Keep using the powder even then, but not as frequently, until they're healed. Don't let them get wet and if they do, put the powder on.

I really do believe if you start with the powder now, Bear will be fine before the weekend is over.

Please do this. You'll be glad you did. And then don't ever be without the Gold Bond powder again ... it's the best treatment for hot spots, it's effective and fast and inexpensive. It not only dries the wounds quickly so they don't spread and start to heal, but it also relieves the itching and discomfort. I've seen it work within 12 hours. It's amazing!! 

Again, be careful for his eyes.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> What exactly is going on with a hot spot? Are they like the necrotizing bacteria that I have read about that people get where the bacteria just start eating away a hole in the skin?


This is a good thread about what hot spots actually are. Moist Pyoderma is probably the best diagnosis.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/16201-pyederina-really-hot-spots.html


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

If it has spread it's important that you shave any and all fur anywhere near the hot spot so that all its edges are well exposed... its the oozing (serum) body fluids that 'feed' the bacterial growth (this is just normal skin bacteria that has gotten out of control due to skin surface conditions becoming extremely favorable to its growth)... the ooze also mats the fur down creating a moist and nourishing environment for the proliferation of bacteria. The 'trick' is to give the bacteria a more hostile environment (dry and devoid of nourishment) and to keep your dog from reopening the scabs once they've formed. After shaving you need to reduce the bacterial count by applying an astringent or antiseptic, something like sulfodine or even peroxide (alcohol is also drying but unfortunately it stings on contact so avoid it)... then apply any powder that will absorb the oozing fluids as they appear to aid in the scabbing process (talc products such as baby powder and foot powder, also cornstarch are some examples of moisture absorbing powders you could use)... Gold Bond foot powder is popular but try not to get the mentholated version as the coolness seems to bother most dogs enough that its tough to keep them from scratching the scabbing sore back open... read the ingredients label to see if it contain menthol. And as Jo Ellen's already mentioned, time is of the essence here.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I use Genocine sp? spray from vet*

It is a combination steroid antibiotic. It works well. Some hot spots are more persistant than others. I have had them dry up in a day, the norm, and have had one that I battled for over two weeks. Shaving is important the Genocine works great. I wonder if thats the spray your vet gave you. I haven't used Gold Bond. Once you are over the hump they dry up quick. Good luck. I know how you feel.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Scrub with peroxide and let the area dry and then put on the Gold Bond powder. The peroxide kills the bacteria and the powder stops the itching and soothes and does help heal. *I HATE HOT SPOTS.*


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

When Daisy had her bout of hot spots several years back (she had one that spread to about 6) I used just the gold bond and nothing else. I didn't shave her. The gold bond worked beautifully, just by itself. I had tried peroxide and all that did was make her want to rub the area on the ground or wherever, which obviously made it much worse.

The thought of "scrubbing" a hot spot makes my stomach turn, I don't think I could do that. I'm thrilled I have such success with just the gold bond so I don't have to go through all the pains of everything else.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If the hot spot is that large and still spreading, I would call the Vet. I used Gold Bond, after doing what Monomer recommended on hot spots of EVERY size, with success. 

Sometimes, Gold Bond just doesn't work. This happened to Shadow and his was as large as the one I posted in a link. Or nearly as large. Those you don't want to mess with... I also have the Genesis spray and it's much easier to use.


----------



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks for all the great advice!!!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Park just had his first one, and I also swear by the Gold Bond Powder! It worked like magic drying it up, and he wouldn't touch it when the powder was on. His scab is falling off, and nice healthy skin underneath! 

Hope you can get it cleared up soon!
Those darn things are awful!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

The peroxide kills the bacterial and will also remove dirt, etc that may be on the raw area. When i say scrub, i don't mean like like you would scrub the bathtub. I use cotton balls soaked in it and just rub over the area.

The reason for clipping the hair is that it will stick to the raw spot and trap the bacteria in and will keep it moist under the hair. On a very small one i don't usally clip the fur as i can get the needed treatment to the sore easily, but not on large ones.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

When Shadow had the huge hot spot the Vet told me to use cold compresses to help remove the syrup like ozze. Shadow seemed to enjoy the compresses:doh:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, just for the record and I'm not arguing that everyone would have the same experience, but I have had 100% success with just the gold bond even on a large hot spot, without clipping.

:wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Well, just for the record and I'm not arguing that everyone would have the same experience, but I have had 100% success with just the gold bond even on a large hot spot, without clipping.
> 
> :wave:


Oh, I know it works...Swampcollie taught me about GB a long time ago. Shadow's was just wAy to big the last time.

Thankfully, since I know what NOT to let him eat (allergies), he hasn't had another one. I just have to be sure he's really dry when he comes out of the pool this year. That can trigger one for him, too.


----------

